# de plus / en plus



## morgoth2604

Quelle est la différence entre "de plus" et "en plus"?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je dirais qu'_en plus_ est plus familier que _de plus_.
On écrira _de plus_, mais on entendra beaucoup (et l'on utilisera surtout) _en plus_.


----------



## sientific

Bonjour tout le monde,

*de plus / en plus*

Ce matin une question me vienne à l'esprit :
Quelle différence entre ce deux expressions?
Je sais que le premier exprime une addition lors d'une argumentation mais le deuxième!

Merci pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## xmarabout

bonjour,

Dans tous les exemples qui me viennent à l'esprit, les deux expressions sont interchangeable. _De plus_, j'ajouterais ceci... _En plus_, j'ajouterai ceci à mon argumentation.
Intuitivement, la première forme est un peu plus recherchée que la seconde.
"Je vous en mets un _en plus_ ? (au marché, par exemple)"
"Je vous en mets un _de plus_ ?"
Les deux expressions me semblent correctes et disent la même chose.
Par contre si ce qu'on ajoute n'est pas du même type que ce qu'on a déjà, on préférera _en plus:_
- Voici vos tomates, je vous mets un potiron *en* plus... est correct par contre _de plus_, dans ce contexte n'est pas correct car ce qu'on ajoute (le potiron) n'est pas de même nature que ce qu'on a déjà (les tomates)
- Voici 5 kg de tomates, je vous mets 500 grammes _*de*_ plus/*en* plus
ici pas de problème car on suppose qu'il s'agit de 500 grammes de tomates également...


----------



## tilt

Le fait que tu parles d'_addition lors d'une argumentation_ me fait dire que tu penses peut-être à _de plus _et _en plus _quand ils sont utilisés comme éléments d'articulation d'un texte, qui expriment l'enchainement des idées ou des faits. Dans ce cas-là, je vois une nuance de sens assez marquée entre les deux. Là ou _de plus _ne fait qu'apporter une précision, _en plus _exprime une opinion, en marquant la satisfaction ou la désapprobation du locuteur, selon le contexte.

Ainsi, dans un contexte négatif :_
Il est rentré tard. De plus, il était ivre._ -> La seconde phrase ne fait qu'apporter une information supplémentaire.
_Il est rentré tard. En plus, il était ivre._ -> Il y a un reproche dans la seconde phrase.

Et dans un contexte positif :_
Il m'a fait une visite surprise. De plus, il avait un cadeau._ -> Là encore, simple information.
_Il m'a fait une visite surprise.__ En plus, il avait un cadeau._ -> La surprise n'en était que meilleure.


----------



## xmarabout

Je me demande si le nuance ne se situera pas plutôt dans l'intonation du locuteur...


----------



## tilt

Disons que, pour ma part, je la trouve à l'écrit aussi.
Mais c'est peut-être une analyse toute personnelle de la chose.


----------



## itka

tilt said:


> Là ou _de plus _ne fait qu'apporter une précision, _en plus _exprime une opinion, en marquant la satisfaction ou la désapprobation du locuteur, selon le contexte.


Je ne ressens pas la nuance dont tu parles...

Pour moi (dans le contexte d'une argumentation) _de plus_ est plus correct, plus élégant. _En plus _me semble à la limite de la correction et ne me viendrait pas spontanément. Il me semble que c'est ce que je disais étant enfant et qu'on a dû me corriger en "de plus"...


----------



## quinoa

Il me semble que "de plus" introduit une remarque ou un argument supplémentaire, équivalant en cela à "en outre, d'autre part, ajoutons à cela". Il est placé en tête de phrase ou d'élément de phrase.
"En plus" signifie "en supplément d'une autre chose, d'une autre quantité".

Maintenant, on va trouver au milieu ou à la fin d'une phrase "de plus" signifiant "en complément d'une quantité" :
Pour acheter cette maison, il faudra cent mille euros de plus.
Pour finir ce travail, j'aurai besoin de 8 jours de pus.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> _En plus _me semble à la limite de la correction et ne me viendrait pas spontanément. Il me semble que c'est ce que je disais étant enfant et qu'on a dû me corriger en "de plus"...


Tu parles de correction grammaticale, ou de politesse ?
Parce que justement, si _en plus _suggère souvent un reproche, une récrimination, on apprendra aux enfants à ne pas le dire.

Peut-être serez-vous d'accord avec une autre façon de présenter la chose : je trouve _en plus _plus emphatique de _de plus_.
Comme on peut dire _en plus de qqch_, mais pas _de plus de qqch_, j'ai le sentiment que _en plus _sous-entend _en plus de ça_, dans le sens de _et par-dessus le marché !_

Si je devais reprocher à qq'un d'avoir un coup dans le nez, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de lui dire_ "De plus, tu es ivre !"_, quelle que soit l'intonation. Par contre, _"En plus, tu es ivre !"_ me semblerait tout à fait adéquat.


----------



## itka

Dans le contexte d'une argumentation (sinon, je suis bien sûr d'accord avec ce que dit quinoa) _en plus_, même s'il n'est pas incorrect grammaticalement, me semble relever d'un parler plus populaire, moins "chic"... En effet, on m'a appris à le remplacer par _"de plus"_ ou _"en outre".

_Je suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis :_ de plus = en plus de ça,_ mais justement, c'est peut-être ce qui rend l'expression plus familière (ça) ?


> Si je devais reprocher à qq'un d'avoir un coup dans le nez, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de lui dire_ "De plus, tu es ivre !"_, quelle que soit l'intonation. Par contre, _"En plus, tu es ivre !"_ me semblerait tout à fait adéquat.


 Mmm dans un contexte de colère et d'insultes il pourrait m'arriver de parler un français moins... soutenu, en effet ! Mais je raconterais l'histoire en disant _"De plus, il était ivre !"_


----------



## quinoa

Suis d'accord avec itka. Finalement "de plus" reste très distancé du monde réel, de la situation. On prend de la distance parce qu'on se place sur le plan du discours, des mots. 
Avec "en plus" me vient l'image que l'on a les mains "dans le cambouis", il y a de l'émotion, de l'investissement affectif.

J'aime beaucoup la nuance apportée par tilt sur l'impossibilité à dire "de plus de ...", alors que "en plus de ..." est accepté. "De plus" se suffit (sauf lorsqu'il annonce un complément : 8 jours de plus). Il effectue une synthèse de tout ce qui a été dit avant de rajouter quelque chose.
De toute façon "8 jours de plus" synthétise aussi la quantité car il s'agit bien d'un bloc. On a fait le tour de la question et on arrive à la conclusion "il faut rajouter 8 jours".
Je ne sais plus si cela mène quelque part.....


----------



## sientific

Donc au final, il me semble utiliser "de plus" dans un discours informelle et "en plus" plutôt dans un discours formelle!


----------



## tilt

Non, c'est l'inverse !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, j'arrive après l'orage, mais si je suis d'accord avec Quinoa, je pense comme Tilt que _en plus_ peut avoir une opinion, une émotion totalement absente de _de plus_. D'ailleurs je dirais que c'est le seul cas où _en plus_ n'est pas d'un niveau de langue inférieur à _de plus_…


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Comme MC, j'arrive aussi après l'orage, pour dire que je le perçois comme tilt. 

_En plus_ (et là, je prononce de s) a une connotation émotive. _Non seulement t'arrive en retard, mais t'es soûl, en pluss_ ! 
Et si je racontais l'histoire, je dirais... _et par-dessus le marché, il était soûl. _

J'utilise surtout _de plus_ dans un contexte d'addition, comme les exemples donnés : _8 jours de plus / je vous mets un épi de maïs de plus_ (comme dans 13 à la douzaine)

Sinon, en tête de phrase - dans le sens de « aussi / également » - je préfère _en outre_ à _de plus_. 

Comparons :
_- Il m'a fait une visite surprise. En outre, il avait un cadeau._ 
_- Il m'a fait une visite surprise, et en plus, il avait un cadeau._ 

Dans le deuxième cas, je suis plus contente de sa visite. 

Ici, mon émotion change :
_De plus / en outre, elle se fiche de moi. _
_Et elle se fiche de moi, en plus / par dessus le marché !_


----------



## sesame_fr

Bonjour, 
je voudrais savoir la différence entre 'de plus' et 'en plus'. 
Je sais on peut dire :
_"Il fait froid,* de plus,* il se met à pleuvoir."_
_"La montagne est haute, et* en plus*, escarpée."_
_"Je voudrais manger deux pommes *de plus*. " _
_"une fois *de plus*", "les taxes *en plus*"_

Est-ce que on peut dire :
"_Il fait froid,* en plus,* il se met à pleuvoir."_
_"La montagne est haute, et* de plus*, escarpée."_
_"Je voudrais manger deux pommes *en plus*. " _
_"une fois *en plus*", "les taxes *de plus*"_  ? 

Je ne sens pas les nuances entre ces deux mots. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer? Merci.  ^ ^


----------



## hotpocket

Bonjour Sesame fr,

Voilà ce que j'ai à dire à ce sujet...

D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, en général ce sont des synonymes, 'de plus' étant un peu plus soutenu.  Donc, 

"_Il fait froid,* en/de plus,* il se met à pleuvoir."_
_"La montagne est haute, et* en/de plus*, escarpée."_
_"Je voudrais manger deux pommes *en*/*de plus*."_

Cependant,

_"une fois *de plus*_" est fixe voulant dire "_encore une fois_"

 y aurait-il des français qui veulent rajouter quelques explications?


----------



## Cymralle

Oui comme tu l'as dit "de plus" serait plus littéraire, tandis qu'à l'oral on dit plus volontiers "en plus".

Attention à ne pas confondre avec "en plus de" (bien guetter le "de"), par exemple :
"- ce sera tout ?
-Non je vais prendre de la salade *en plus de* tout ça" (Et non "je vais prendre de la salade _de_ plus de tout ça"). Il s'agit en fait ici de "en plus de" comme expression et non "en plus" : "*En plus d*'être venu sans rien, il a fini toutes nos réserves !" (là encore "de plus" ne fonctionnerait pas, il faudrait reformuler : "_il est venu sans rien, de plus il a..."_


----------



## Aoyama

1."_Il fait froid,* en plus,* il se met à pleuvoir."_
_2."La montagne est haute, et* de plus*, escarpée."_
_3."Je voudrais manger deux pommes *en plus*. "  *_
_4."une fois *en plus*" * _
_5_."_les taxes *de plus*"_ 

Pour le no.1, "de plus" est possible, "en plus" plus naturel, le sens est le même.
Même chose pour le no.2.
Pour le no.3, le sens est différent, puisqu'ici on parle d'objets "comptables" (pommes) :
. deux pommes en plus = en plus d'une quantité de pommes prévue (3,4 ...)
. deux pommes de plus = simplement "encore" deux pommes
Même chose pour no.4 :
. l'usage normal serait "une fois _de_ plus" = encore une fois
. une fois en plus = une fois de plus que prévu
Le no.5 n'est pas possible, c'est : les taxes en plus.


----------



## lamenace

Bonjour ! 
Une autre question qui m'intrigue 
quand est ce qu'on emploie de plus , en plus 

on dit une personne de plus ?! ou une de moins 
y'a t il une place en plus ?! 


Merci


----------



## Nouus-rxf

Bonjour,

Les deux sont parfaitement interchangeables, je dirais. Peut-être que "en plus" est un peu plus courant à l'oral que "de plus", mais rien de significatif.


----------



## tilt

Dans les cas que tu cites, _de_ et _en _me semblent parfaitement interchangeables.

Par contre, si _plus _est suivi de _que_, on dira _de plus que_, et s'il est suivi de _de_, on préférera _en plus de_ :
_Y a-t-il une place en plus de la mienne ?
Y a-t-il une personne de plus que moi ?_


----------



## blomst

Bonjour, 
je ne comprends pas bien la différance entre de plus et en plus. Je voudrais utiliser un mot connecteur indicant l'addition. Est-ce que en plus est utilisé? Par exemple, peut-on écrire: En plus, on peut voir ..........?


----------



## Olof

​Bonjour,_
De plus, on peut voir cette différence.
Nous avons des cartes en plus._
En plus n'est pas un connecteur je pense.


----------



## tosamja

Olof said:


> En plus n'est pas un connecteur je pense.



Il me semble qu'il peut l'être, comme par exemple

_En plus, elle est intelligente._


----------



## Olof

Exact ça marche ! Mais je trouve que ça fait assez familier, plutôt oral.


----------



## Lo.D

Bonjour à Toutes et à Tous!
Pourriez-vous me corriger si je ne connais pas bien la différence entre *de plus* et *en plus?* 

Moi, je les emploie comme ça:
-_*de plus*_ -> comme _'furthermore'_ en anglais 
-_*en plus*_ -> comme l'expression _'in addition' _en anglais. 

Est-ce que c'est bien de cette manière ou non? Ou pourriez-vous m'expliquer tout simplement ce qui est la différence en donnant des exemples aussi? 
Merci d'avance pour vos aides!


----------



## mehoul

On peut dire: hier j'avais deux enfants, aujourd'hui j'en ai trois de plus. On ne dit pas ça tous les jours bien sûr... Mai on ne dirait pas : j'en ai trois en plus.


----------



## Lo.D

Oui, merci bien !!
Mais j'ai pensé au contexte où l'on commence une phrase par _*de plus *_ou _*en plus*_.
Je suis désolée de ne pas avoir formulé une question plus concrète !


----------



## joelooc

votre perception est parfaitement correcte; vous pouvez y ajouter "qui plus est" (what's more) plus rare et moins compréhensible par un non natif à l'oral.
Pour "en plus" il est souvent utilisé dans le sens de "to top it off" (par dessus le marché):
il me marche sur le pied et en plus il ne s'excuse même pas.


----------



## mehoul

C'est rare et à mon avis mal venu de commencer une phrase par "En plus,". On doit pouvoir commencer par "en plus de..." mais c'est moche.


----------



## petit1

Si tu écris "_En plus_" pour commencer une phrase, il faudrait ajouter: "_En plus *de ... cela*_" (ou quelque chose d'approchant). Mais ce n'est *pas très fréquent*.


----------



## joelooc

Je crois qu'il y a confusion entre _de plus_ et _en plus_ à valeur adverbiale et _en plus de_ à valeur prépositionnelle. […]


----------

